
The Truth About Hiring - pselbert
http://www.devonestes.com/the-truth-about-hiring/
======
bobobob420
Personally I find software engineering to have the worst hiring process of any
industry or type of job. Simply put it is just cancerous and detrimental to
people who are passionate about computer engineering. I recently had an
interview with a company where the recruiter asked me if I would rather use C
or C++ even though the company worked on embedded hardware. Why would it
matter if when I told them I know both and love both? I’ll obviously use
whatever is needed by the company. And this was for a <3 years of experience
job.

